# Heroes (almost) mugged.



## Wookilar (17 Nov 2010)

Got passed this today, it made my morning so far:

From The Sun (England's version).

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/campaigns/our_boys/3227540/Military-heroes-in-yobs-rout.html


----------



## xena (17 Nov 2010)

Would make a great story if true.

Major Peter Norton is in a wheelchair.

And, why on earth would they attend a reception at Buckingham Palace in civilian attire, while wearing medals?

The UK Sun newspaper is a serious tabloid, up there with the journalistic greats of the National Enquirer and the Weekly World News.


----------



## Pusser (17 Nov 2010)

xena said:
			
		

> Would make a great story if true.
> 
> Major Peter Norton is in a wheelchair.
> 
> ...



I disagree.  Although the Sun is certainly no paragon of journalistic integrity, they generally don't make stuff up and it is certainly not in the same league as the National Enquirer or Weekly World News.  The article is too short to determine whether Maj Norton is still in a wheelchair.  He could be walking with a prosthesis by now? I don't know, but can speculate.  I do know he is still serving in the British Army.  As for medals and civilian attire at Buckingham Palace, that is entirely possible.  It is quite correct to wear medals with civilian attire, depending on the occasion, even in Canada.  The Brits are very particular about when you do and don't wear a uniform, whereas in the CF, a uniform is sometimes the only formal clothing a member owns.  Officers living in British Army messes never wear a uniform to supper unless they are on duty (a suit or blazer and flannels is required).   Mess kits are never worn at formal dinners if spouses are invited (they wear tuxedos instead).


----------



## xena (17 Nov 2010)

It's been discussed (and dismissed) on the other side of the Atlantic already.

http://www.arrse.co.uk/naafi-bar/152784-chavs-picked-wrong-people.html


----------



## Wookilar (18 Nov 2010)

What? ???
I can't believe everything I read from the press? Damnit! And it made me smile ....felt bad for the dog a little I suppose lol

Wook


----------



## xena (18 Nov 2010)

Oh, yeah, made me smile too, and I felt all good about it.  Kinda wished it did happen, 'cause that'd be something to see - a guy in a wheelchair giving a yob a good shoeing.   ;D

Actually, being as hard as nails as he is (IMHO) he probably could.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the link Xena.  I enjoyed seeing some of the avatars   ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Nov 2010)

The real tragedy in this story is that an innocent Staffordshire terrier has been labelled as keeping company with thugs.  Breed profiling is wrong, we're not allowed to do it with people.


----------

